# Is the Acer Aspire V5-471P notebook a safe bet for buying?



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2013)

The* Acer Aspire V5-471P* notebook/laptop shows some promising features.Is it better for buying?
I am not a gamer,so GPU intensive tasks is not a much for me.
How about the performance in viewing videos???


----------



## $hadow (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Rishi is using Acer v5 series you should ask him.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh. Thanks! Friend.
Let me PM to Rishi for the query.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

Any time mate


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

Well depends on the budget , but for normal day to day processing a 3rd Gen I5 or higher will easily suffice.
As far as build quality is concerned , check for the touchpad primarily . Most Acer laptops have pathetic touchpad . Mine is utterly miserable.

BTW , purchase an additional warranty with Acer laptops. It always comes in Handy.



$hadow said:


> I think Rishi is using Acer v5 series you should ask him.



Yeah , but I have the V3 Series . (V3-571G precisely).

EDIT : ------------------------------------------------------

*www.thinkdigit.com/Laptops-PCs/Acer-Aspire-V5-471P-Review_13215.html
If this is the one you are looking for , and touchscreen isn't really a necessity for you , then I would recommend to stay away from this.
It's an entry level touchscreen win8 laptop. But how much are you getting it for , and at what config ?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well depends on the budget , but for normal day to day processing a 3rd Gen I5 or higher will easily suffice.
> As far as build quality is concerned , check for the touchpad primarily . Most Acer laptops have pathetic touchpad . Mine is utterly miserable.
> 
> BTW , purchase an additional warranty with Acer laptops. It always comes in Handy.
> ...


. I forgot my bad


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks @Rishi. for the suggestions.

But the reviews on digit shows it to be a* 2nd gen. Core-i3 CPU/APU,*whereas the latest one at Flipkart or on the website(Acer | explore beyond limits) comes with a *3rd gen. Core-i5 CPU/APU*.

There is a price as well as performance difference.

Another thing,Friends, shall I wait for the Intel Haswell CPU/APU based laptops?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2013)

Can u post the link of the laptop from Flipkart?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks @Rishi. for the suggestions.
> 
> But the reviews on digit shows it to be a* 2nd gen. Core-i3 CPU/APU,*whereas the latest one at Flipkart or on the website(Acer | explore beyond limits) comes with a *3rd gen. Core-i5 CPU/APU*.
> 
> ...


Well , the I5 should be sufficient for any non-hardcore operation on the machine. 
Although , if you can wait for the haswell then it would be good , since Haswell's based machine will give much better battery life.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well , the I5 should be sufficient for any non-hardcore operation on the machine.
> Although , if you can wait for the haswell then it would be good , since Haswell's based machine will give much better battery life.



Idk that how much better is the battery life since nearly negligible difference is seen from mu cousin y500 to my y510p.  Maybe Ultrabook provides some difference in that.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Idk that how much better is the battery life since nearly negligible difference is seen from mu cousin y500 to my y510p.  Maybe Ultrabook provides some difference in that.



A lot depends on the configuration( including power profiles and usage ) . I never had hands on experience on a 4th Gen CPU.SO I can't give assurances that it's the truth. But since its more refined and has a twice fast iGPU , so it should be better.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

BTW don't believe the ACER website, they are not updating it properly, and details keep getting mixed up with their US website(like listing laptops not yet released in India). Acc to their website Acer is already selling a laptop with 760m in India ................


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes , their nomenclature is very confusing to average consumer and sometimes incorrect too. ^


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> A lot depends on the configuration( including power profiles and usage ) . I never had hands on experience on a 4th Gen CPU.SO I can't give assurances that it's the truth. But since its more refined and has a twice fast iGPU , so it should be better.



Looks like I need to recheck my timing of battery.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Can u post the link of the laptop from Flipkart?


There you are :--->

Acer Aspire V5-471P Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ Touch) (NX.M3USI.005) - Acer: Flipkart.com



anaklusmos said:


> BTW don't believe the ACER website, they are not updating it properly, and details keep getting mixed up with their US website(like listing laptops not yet released in India). Acc to their website Acer is already selling a laptop with 760m in India ................





Rishi. said:


> Yes , their nomenclature is very confusing to average consumer and sometimes incorrect too. ^



May be guys what you are telling is as such,but according to ACER's website(India region) :--->

Acer | Aspire V5 | Aspire V5-471P | Datasheet


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

^^What are you upto now that is a question to be asked mate. Do you want to buy this laptop??


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2013)

What about this one? 

Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15218SN/W Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

Sony vaio with 1GB GT740M &  i5


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^What are you upto now that is a question to be asked mate. Do you want to buy this laptop??


Nope.
Mate, I need concrete suggestions/advice from all of you,whether to go for it or not.



anupam_pb said:


> What about this one?
> 
> Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15218SN/W Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com
> 
> Sony vaio with 1GB GT740M &  i5


Very good specs. indeed anupam...
A little bit bulky,but the Acer was catching me for its touch screen aspect.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

I would like to say it again , that do no buy this machine if TouchScreen is seriously not mandatory.
Give us your requirements and we might suggest something better. 40+ is quite a considerable investment in electronics.It should be done wisely.



anupam_pb said:


> What about this one?
> 
> Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15218SN/W Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com
> 
> Sony vaio with 1GB GT740M &  i5


Decent choice for someone looking for Ultrabook+GPU+budget combination , but I think OP doesn't need a powerful GPU. He can cut back on GPU to spend on something with better features as per his work requirements.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2013)

^Thanks Rishi.
 Waiting for such assurance from you.
I am not going to buy the Acer Aspire V5-471P

Asus or Samsung is a far better choice,as I wish also.

But as per Windows-8.1(64-bit) I was wanting for a touch screen experience also,Friend.

Better suggestions and advice awaited.
My main requirement is watching movies, surfing/browsing,reading documents,programming,etc...


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Thanks Rishi.
> Waiting for such assurance from you.
> I am not going to buy the Acer Aspire V5-471P
> 
> ...


The best thing would be to go for a FHD , or atleast a 16x9p screen. And if possible it should be Matter display. Good for reading , movies and programming. Less strain on eyes.

I will check for other laptops in the market , in that range and will let you know.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree on this point of Rishi that you should go for fhd display.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

Although , I am not sure if he will be able to get one with FHD under 50k. But still , as per his requirements the screen quality should be good. 
Acer is known for using poor quality displays. Not sure about this one. 
But anyways , I am going to Nehru Palace , probably this week or next. I will check this model personally and will let you know.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I think kg11sgbg can increase his budget.  Since he was earlier looking for above this price laptops.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Although , I am not sure if he will be able to get one with FHD under 50k. But still , as per his requirements the screen quality should be good.
> Acer is known for using poor quality displays. Not sure about this one.
> But anyways , I am going to Nehru Palace , probably this week or next. I will check this model personally and will let you know.


Very kind of you @Rishi.
Please do let me know about any information of any Laptop model you get...
Thanks Friend.



$hadow said:


> Well I think kg11sgbg can increase his budget.  Since he was earlier looking for above this price laptops.


Yes,mate that will be necessary.
But I have to seek out that model in Kolkata...a point to be noted.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

Well regarding kolkata I have no idea.  But a better budget from you is certainly needed for a better laptop.  Hope you are getting me.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 29, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Very kind of you @Rishi.
> Please do let me know about any information of any Laptop model you get...
> Thanks Friend.
> 
> .



No problem. I will let you know. Since , I have to buy a laptop for my cousin too .


----------



## Akintex (Oct 30, 2013)

Is this laptop is available anywhare?
Give me url for india.


----------



## Akintex (Oct 30, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> The* Acer Aspire V5-471P* notebook/laptop shows some promising features.Is it better for buying?
> I am not a gamer,so GPU intensive tasks is not a much for me.
> How about the performance in viewing videos???



Is this laptop is available anywhare?
Give me url for india.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2013)

^ Refer to the post #15 above you will get the link.
Still providing you again :

*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-v5-471p-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-win8-touch-nx-m3usi-005/p/itmdk3kgqrtz9mrf?pid=COMDK3KG8JY9BVS4&ref=6bf833ae-92f1-4689-a6d6-72f300af8881


----------

